# Cordage wrap on helm wheel



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The leather wraps on our helm are worn and I've struggled to decide what to replace them with. I've considered the kit from West Marine, but it looks like a pain and doesn't seem to cover the spokes. 

I've also considered wrapping in small 3-strand line, which I think looks nice but gets dirty. I'm also wondering how tough it would be to do and look half was decent. Probably needs some technique I should learn.

They I considered whether wrapping in paracord made sense. It won't rot and, if colored, may not get as dirty looking. I suppose it could be cut off for a survival need, but that's not terrible likely.

How about Amsteel and have some rigging backup? I'm estimating that it will take 110 feet of 1/8" to wrap one wheel or could use a little less 3/16". Two or three lengths of the stuff could temporarily replace a broken stay!

Any thoughts?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I used paracord to make my king spoke Turk's head knot on my 2 wheels. I used dark blue paracord and while it is holding up very well it has discolored dark from the dirt in my hands and it won't wash out. So doing the whole wheel in paracord might be a fun project and look very nice initially, I don't think it will withstand the test of time.
My wheels are covered with a leather-like covering that is easy to wash off and seems to be impervious to UV, saltwater and rain.

Amsteel would discolor even more than paracord.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Another too good to be true idea. 

Thanks.

The leather wraps on our wheels have lost most of the coloring in blotches, but the leather is holding up. Perhaps I should figure out how to re-stain them. Although, I have a bad feeling about how that would work.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> The leather wraps on our helm are worn and I've struggled to decide what to replace them with. I've considered the kit from West Marine, but it looks like a pain and doesn't seem to cover the spokes.
> 
> I've also considered wrapping in small 3-strand line, which I think looks nice but gets dirty. I'm also wondering how tough it would be to do and look half was decent. Probably needs some technique I should learn.
> 
> ...


I have used the white 1/8" "Messenger Line" that WM sells, usually in 50' lengths, to wrap the steering wheel on our prior boat and to create chafe guards on our whisker pole and reaching strut at the points where the poles might come into contact with the shrouds on our current boat. I used a fairly simple over-under single clove-hitch wrap that stays tight and creates a spiral effect as the length of the wrap extends. A 3 or 4 strand Turks Head knot at the start and finish of the wrap--or at the point were the ends meet on a wheel--makes a good start/finish and is easy to do. I have also used this wrap method on the grip of our emergency tiller and on the grab rails we fitted to the pilings on the key where we keep our boat. Many have complimented us on the look of these wraps although one friend opined that I obviously had "too much time on my hands" as it is a time consuming process (and will give you blisters if done without a glove!). Upon finishing the wraps, I gave them a very thorough soaking with "Scotch Guard" which prevents them becoming unduly soiled. Since then, a periodic scrub with a kitchen brush using warm water, 409 and a little household bleach, and a reapplication of Scotch Guard when they've dried has kept them quite clean and white. It is a particularly nice look on an older, more traditional looking, yacht but does look good on almost all. The wrap process does take time however so patience is required.

FWIW...


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> Another too good to be true idea.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> The leather wraps on our wheels have lost most of the coloring in blotches, but the leather is holding up. Perhaps I should figure out how to re-stain them. Although, I have a bad feeling about how that would work.


I would talk to an upholstery shop that can deal with leather. They can probably do things to that leather you and I never even thought of


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

How much time did it take you to wrap the entire wheel?


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I did 1 wheel with a medium blue paracord using simple wrapping, held up well for 6 years and was fairly easy and fast. Also using four 3 strand "mason's" twine doing "French Braid", that's half hitches over and over and drawn tight, makes that diamond pattern. That's extremely tedious and you can get a blister quick pulling it snug, takes forever.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Our boat's wheel was very decoratively wrapped with line, it did look nice and was a nice, warm grip.. however in our climate it quickly got dirty and green and was a pain. The wheel was on the small side and we were lucky enough to swap with another boater for a slightly larger one, overall I think I prefer the bare SS wheel, esp for around here with the elevated humidity most of the year.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

My wheel came wrapped with very thin 3strand line. Almost certainly it's "net line" that is sold in spools by the pound and is dirt cheap. Speaking of dirt, they used white, and now it's taken on a permanent grey-ish color. Doubt it would be easy to clean.

The net line comes in an unattractive green, and also black. I'd think the black would look real nice, hide the dirt and hopefully you'd get quite a few years before the color started to fade. Even if it did, I bet a black permanent marker could touch it up nicely. 

Despite the grey it sure does feel nice under the hands and provides good grip. I'd think amsteel could be slippery when wet.



MedSailor


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Wasn't there recently a post about someone who was doing a delivery of a boat with cord covered wheel and they complained about how it ripped up everyone's hands, don't remember if it was due to waves covering it in salt water or what, but I think the owner finally took a knife to it much to everyone's relief. But if you wear gloves it should not be an issue.

They do look nice though. There was a recent article in Good Old Boat about how to do it.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Med, do you think that the black cord would get too hot in the sun?


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

jimgo said:


> Med, do you think that the black cord would get too hot in the sun?


I live in the Pacific Northwest, so a question like that never occurred to me... 

Good question though. 

MedSailor


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I did this to the wheel on Raven and loved it. Indeed I'd rather have this than leather though I'm not about to strip of the leather in order to redo the thing in cord.

The final result was a bit iffy when compared to result obtained by someone who knows what they are doing but for a first time effort I was pretty pleased. I did it in stages over two or three weekends. Dirt is without doubt the biggest problem. I didn't redo the wee bit there as original centre mark. One has to admit it discoloured somewhat. Mind you the original was there for twenty years. After six years my handiwork still looked relatively clean.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I did this to the wheel on Raven and loved it. Indeed I'd rather have this than leather though I'm not about to strip of the leather in order to redo the thing in cord.

The final result was a bit iffy when compared to result obtained by someone who knows what they are doing but for a first time effort I was pretty pleased. I did it in stages over two or three weekends. Dirt is without doubt the biggest problem. I didn't redo the wee bit there as original centre mark. One has to admit it discoloured somewhat. Mind you the original was there for twenty years. After six years my handiwork still looked relatively clean.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

:worthless:

Having said that, here's mine. 









Only the actual wheel remains, since taking this picture in Nov 13, I've replaced the helm 'table', pedestal guard, instruments etc. 
The wheel will get stripped, varnished, and partially wrapped (1/4's) this summer.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I can see how the wrong cord would make you want to removal it all. I was helping a friend on his boat today and the cord on his wheel (which I think is the netting stuff) felt a lot rougher than the fine cord on my wheel (it looks a lot like tdw's wheel...nice job!). 

I'd look for something smooth and not white.


----------



## Azzarac (Sep 30, 2011)

I am currently undertaking (attempting to undertake...) coachwhipping Chameleon's wheel with Mason's line which should last many years. The larger paracord tends to leave open spaces allowing the wheel to show through. I got the idea from an article in the current issue of Good Old Boat. http://goodoldboat.com/promo_pdfs/Mar13_Promo.pdf I have read one report where salt spray accumulated on someone's unspecified cordage causing it to become abrasive to the hands. Since I sail freshwater, I'm not terribly concerned but it may be a factor for some. I'll post some pictures when (if) I get it done. Good luck!


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

I've had both. Prefer the leather personally. Used boatleather.com padded kit, easy job, great fit. Took a couple of nights in front of the tv in the winter.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

msmith10 said:


> I've had both. Prefer the leather personally. Used boatleather.com padded kit, easy job, great fit. Took a couple of nights in front of the tv in the winter.


We may have a winner here. Doing this mid-summer might be risky, as I would be in tough shape, if I didn't get it done before the next scheduled cast off.

How is the leather holding up to the UV? That's what has killed the one I have. (edit: did you use smooth or suede?)


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

I used the suede, Minne. Of course, here in Ohio most of our UV exposure comes from medical procedures and neon lights, but it looks like new after 5 years. I do cover it with a pedestal cover when I'm not on the boat and I remove the wheel when it's on the hard.
I bought from boatleather.com on special at the Annapolis show and it was considerably cheaper than Edson. Perfect fit and I think it's thicker leather. I bought the foam padded one, which is much envied at my marina and has a great feel. I made one change to the installation instructions: about every 6-8" I tied off the stitching so if it broke somewhere I wouldn't have to redo the whole wheel.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Believe it of not, I wrapped mine with hardware store 1/4-inch white polymer blend clothes line--the suff that comes in a cheap 50-foot hank. That was 4 years ago and it's going strong. I was in a hurry because I was delivering the boat home several day over Christmas break and it was cold. I wasn't very sure how I would like it, so I did something easy... and it became perminant.

Fancy knots? To me--and hands, tastes and wheels differ--the choachwhipping makes for a very uncomfortable and rough surface. Pretty though. I chose a shooth wrap, done buy working it tight with rubber-faced gloves. It took about 1 hour and should last about 8 years (granted my helm is protected and I only sail about 40 days each year). I also did some hand rails (verticals and some inside--not the cabin top rails) for better grip.

Sail Delmarva: A Handfull of Minor PDQ Upgrades


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

tdw said:


> I did this to the wheel on Raven and loved it. Indeed I'd rather have this than leather though I'm not about to strip of the leather in order to redo the thing in cord.
> 
> The final result was a bit iffy when compared to result obtained by someone who knows what they are doing but for a first time effort I was pretty pleased. I did it in stages over two or three weekends. Dirt is without doubt the biggest problem. I didn't redo the wee bit there as original centre mark. One has to admit it discoloured somewhat. Mind you the original was there for twenty years. After six years my handiwork still looked relatively clean.


That is the same wrap as I tried to describe in my earlier post, and nicely done. The use of ScotchGuard will minimize the degree to which the material collects dirt. It is a time consuming process however.


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

I believe the name of that is a French Coxcomb, or French Whipping, although the latter has connotations that are best left to other forums (or is it fori?)


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

msmith10 said:


> I believe the name of that is a French Coxcomb, or French Whipping, although the latter has connotations that are best left to other forums (or is it fori?)[/QUOTE
> 
> That may be the name of the style. The knot is just a series of repeated Clove Hitches.


----------

